# Flow Warranty....



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

That's great service although the flip to that is that you've now had two pairs fail with the same issue?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah except that I'm a 300 lbs advanced rider and they had 150 on them in both instances. Odds are they weren't built for quite that much force and still held up for that long.....


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

Overnighted to Austria? Damn, that's good service.


----------



## beohbe (Apr 15, 2015)

i've only had 1 experience with the warranty department. i gotta say, they are quick to reply and very lenient with replacement parts!


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

*Customer Service Issue*

I'm having trouble getting a any customer service from Flow. I filled out their form about a month ago. No response. Responded inline in the email, nothing. Called them, went to voicemail??? I guess Flow's CS was great once upon a time ago, but it's pretty bad now. The lock on my binding has been busted since the 2nd time i rode them and now the toe strap snapped. The bindings have also been used less than 10x. Anyone have any suggestions (besides buying non-Flow bindings ?


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Actually it's been pretty terrible. I can't even find a number where I can talk to a person.

Submitted a request about two weeks ago now, and I've heard nothing from them.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Have you found any site that has replacement parts?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

One of my boa knobs busted.

Emailed them, got a response pretty quick.

Had a little back & forth to figure out which knob I needed.

Sent some pics to confirm.





..............................


Waited


.............................


Haven't heard shit for at least 2 months.
Bought new boots cause I needed boots to ride.

Not impressed


TT


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

boisell said:


> Have you found any site that has replacement parts?


I did a little google work but couldn't find much more than some hardware kits and ladders.

A five year old post on this very forum has their customer service number as 949-361-5260 but I haven't tried calling it yet.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

So this explains the issues, FLOW Sports Inc. has been acquired by Nidecker Group | GrindTV.com. My guess is nobody either knows who is in charge of warranty issues or nobody cares because their jobs are moving to Switzerland. I have been able to get a hold of someone via the facebook page (www.facebook.com/flow). I'm going to try Nidecker next. What a CF.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

FYI, I was able to get a contact at Flow so feel free to PM me for it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

boisell said:


> FYI, I was able to get a contact at Flow so feel free to PM me for it.


Post it up.


TT


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

boisell said:


> So this explains the issues, FLOW Sports Inc. has been acquired by Nidecker Group | GrindTV.com. My guess is nobody either knows who is in charge of warranty issues or nobody cares because their jobs are moving to Switzerland. I have been able to get a hold of someone via the facebook page (www.facebook.com/flow). I'm going to try Nidecker next. What a CF.


crap so i guess under the new owners CS has taken a hit? or part of the transitioning process? Just bought a new board of theirs and was considering one of their bindings in the future. Had no idea of the acquisition. If this means Flow support is no longer as stellar as it used to be then I may look elsewhere for bindings.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't think the CS will take a hit in the long run. I would imagine after this winter when the acquisition is sorted out, they'll be back to normal, at least I hope so. I do find some solace in the fact that the Facebook message was answered pretty much immediately so if you do have issues, they still have routes to get in touch with them. Both employees I interacted with were super helpful.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Post it up.
> 
> 
> TT


I'm not sure the dude wanted his contact info on this public forum so I shot him an email asking him if it's all right. In the mean time, hit me up if you need it.


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

will try their facebook. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I guess that explains why I waited almost a month to get replacement straps for my 2013 NX2-ATs. Called several times, replied to the email generated from their online support system, etc. Finally received parts today (out of the blue). Annnnnnd they're straps from a different model of binding. So my question is, should I be overly concerned? I think they're from "The Five" series... don't look quite as beefy as my NX2 straps and definitely don't match (eh). 

Here's a pic:










I'll go ahead and reach out again but... opinions? How much is the strap going to affect riding? I mean, I've been riding the NX2s for more than a few years and those are the only Flows I have any experience with so...


----------



## Dinfinity (9 mo ago)

boisell said:


> FYI, I was able to get a contact at Flow so feel free to PM me for it.


Any chance you can pass along the contact you found from Flow with regards to warranties?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Dinfinity said:


> Any chance you can pass along the contact you found from Flow with regards to warranties?


First off, welcome to the site. Lot's to be discovered here.
You have posted to a thread that is now 5 years old, which is a lifetime in this space. Not likely is anyone in this thread going to get back to you.
I can help you out by telling you that Nidecker purchased Flow a little while ago. I suggest you jump on the Nidecker site and reach out to them via their support link. Probably the best place to start.
Good luck !


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Dinfinity said:


> Any chance you can pass along the contact you found from Flow with regards to warranties?


DM'd you as I did another warranty with Nidecker this year. Also, as a suggestion, if you're trying to talk to someone, make sure you include them in the reply as I stumbled on this on accident.


----------



## KP3legend (1 mo ago)

boisell said:


> DM'd you as I did another warranty with Nidecker this year. Also, as a suggestion, if you're trying to talk to someone, make sure you include them in the reply as I stumbled on this on accident.


Hey, how did you find Nidecker warranty process? My brand new board (bought on nidecker.com) has a dent when it arrived so I filled out the warranty form on the website.
Got an email fairly quickly from their CS and was told it was forwarded to the Canadian CS. What I found strange was that they CC'd Jones brand in there instead of Nidecker.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

KP3legend said:


> Hey, how did you find Nidecker warranty process? My brand new board (bought on nidecker.com) has a dent when it arrived so I filled out the warranty form on the website.
> Got an email fairly quickly from their CS and was told it was forwarded to the Canadian CS. What I found strange was that they CC'd Jones brand in there instead of Nidecker.


Mine went pretty smooth, but nothing with a Jones email. Perhaps they have a team that handles warranties and sometimes they cover for each other? I also had to warranty a Yes board (that one took awhile), I can DM you the contact email that I had for that if you'd like.


----------



## KP3legend (1 mo ago)

boisell said:


> Mine went pretty smooth, but nothing with a Jones email. Perhaps they have a team that handles warranties and sometimes they cover for each other? I also had to warranty a Yes board (that one took awhile), I can DM you the contact email that I had for that if you'd like.


Yes please if you don't mind! 

Also, I mean If they run out of my size and board on the Nidecker size, I don't mind getting a Jones or any other brands under Nidecker's umbrella


----------

